# Saltwater Liscense and fishing LBI



## Lead slinger (Mar 16, 2005)

I am visiting my son in NJ for several days. Would like to fish Long Beach Island. What is hitting if anything and do you need a saltwater liscense to fish the surf? 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Fishing LBI*

Lead Slinger, 

First off, I like your handle. As far as fishing off of the LBI beaches, you don't need a saltwater license anywhere in NJ, although you MAY need a "beach tag" of some sort for local beach access. I grew up in the Pine Barrens nearby, and although I haven't fished there in years, that's what I remember. The Island is divided up into districts (Beach Haven, Barnegat Light, Loveladies, etc). An excellent resource to check is the Fisherman's Headquarters, which is right over the bridge going to the island. You can find them at www.fishermansheadquarters.com. The spring Striper run may be starting to kick in, but the Bluefish won't be active for a little while, if you like Blues. Hope this helps some. 

I'll be getting back up there more this summer, at least once a month. I live in Virginia and have been away from home for awhile.


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Good Link*

Here's some good info on the striper fishing up there: 

http://stripersurf.com/index.html


----------



## Lead slinger (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info. It is a beautiful morning so I think we will go give it a try. A bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work. 
Have a good day Mako993.


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Lbi*

Have a (hopefully) good day in the surf yourself - let me know how it goes! I'll be up there again soon enough.


----------

